# Need opinion on which stove in my home, Ben Franklin or a Warner



## Leroy_B (Apr 19, 2011)

I need some expert opinions regarding which wood stoves I recently bought will be used in the house I just bought last year of approximately 1200 sq. ft. ranch and the other stove will be used in a 2 car garage. One stove is a Ben Franklin and the other is a Warner. The Franklin has no baffle below the 8" flue outlet and the Warner has a baffle below the 6" flue outlet. The Warner is a heavier stove than the Ben Franklin and both are brick lined. My main intentions was to use the Warner in place of a Comforter stove in the home and replace the Nightingale in the garage which both aren't brick lined. I used the Comforter over this past winter as my primary heat for the home and it's a pretty blue stove but I wanted a stove with longer burn time at this time. I'm not concerned about the looks, I just want an efficient stove between the two. Some time in the future I'll upgrade to a better stove once I gain more knowledge reading the posts on this forum and viewing sales of stoves on Craigslist. 
Below are pictures of both stoves I recently bought for a few dollars. I've added a picture of the rusty Nightingale as well.


----------



## begreen (Apr 19, 2011)

For long burn times, I would clean them up and have a big garage sale in the fall.  :lol: Then get an EPA stove.

From the lot, I like the Warner. No sense putting in an 8" flue unless you really need it. 

Check with local code for stove in garage. It is not allowed in many jurisdictions.


----------



## summit (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd go with the warner,, have a chimney brush on hand!


----------



## webbie (Apr 19, 2011)

The Warner, for sure......
But that other stuff is NOT a Franklin...they are using his name in vain!............


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree.  I'd use the Warner for heat and the other stove as an outdoor burn pit!


----------



## fossil (Apr 19, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't have any of those stoves in my home.  Rick


----------



## Defiant (Apr 19, 2011)

fossil x 2, look for an EPA approved stove, less creo is better


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's what I would do:

1. sell that old Nightngale for scrap. 

2. use the Franklin as an outdoor firepit

3. use the Warner to heat the garage

4. Buy a nice, clean-burning, efficient EPA-approved stove for the house.


----------



## cmonSTART (Apr 21, 2011)

If someone had a gun to my head and I HAD to choose, I would go with the Warner.  But please burn dry wood and sweep very often.  

Home Depot has some great prices on EPA approved stoves right now if they're still in stock..  Englander 13, 30 etc.  Some are selling for a few hundred bucks.


----------

